# Intense Uzzi VP geht in Produktion



## san_andreas (21. April 2009)

Die Flut der Neuheiten reißt nicht ab:







Neues Uzzi !


----------



## haha (21. April 2009)

man könnts fast mit dem 951er verwechseln. die bunt eloxierten schrauben find ich gut, wenns die noch in anderen farben gäbe..
bin allerdings ein fan vom dämpferanschlag am oberrohr, von daher nichts für mich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Unikum777 (22. April 2009)

Das Rad sieht klasse aus und steht auf meiner Wunschliste ganz oben.
Mal schauen, ob Intense auch in Willingen vertreten ist bzw. man das Rad dort mal in Natura bewundern kann. Ansonsten wird das ziemlich sicher mein nächstes Geldvernichtungsprojekt...


----------



## iNSANE! (22. April 2009)

san_andreas schrieb:


> Die Flut der Neuheiten reißt nicht ab!



Tippfehler: Der Fluch der Neuheiten reißt nicht ab  INTENSE bringt uns alle in's Grab


----------



## Shocker (22. April 2009)

wer am WE beim Hibike ist kann sowohl das neue UZZI wie auch das 951 bereits dort begutachten!!!


----------



## san_andreas (22. April 2009)

iNSANE! schrieb:


> Tippfehler: Der Fluch der Neuheiten reißt nicht ab  INTENSE bringt uns alle in's Grab



Naja, aber nur finanziell.
Wir können dann wenigstens noch mit dem Bike unter der Brücke rumfahren...


----------



## DH_RYDA (22. April 2009)

hätte da eine frage zwecks lieferbarkeit. wann werden die neuen Uzzi-Rahmen in Large lieferbar sein?


----------



## Shocker (22. April 2009)

so wie es ausschaut ende mai / mitte juni.


----------



## DH_RYDA (22. April 2009)

oh, sehr gut. danke für die info!


----------



## bachmayeah (22. April 2009)

Shocker schrieb:


> wer am WE beim Hibike ist kann sowohl das neue UZZI wie auch das 951 bereits dort begutachten!!!



dauerhaft oder nur am wochenende sprich samstag?


----------



## Shocker (22. April 2009)

Das Testival beim Hibike ist nur am Samstag von 10-18.00Uhr. 
Anschliesend gehen beide Bikes noch mit an den Gardasee.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bachmayeah (23. April 2009)

schade... aber danke für die info.


----------



## san_andreas (23. April 2009)

Sind die neuen Bikes auch beim Dirtmasters in WInterberg zu sehen ?


----------



## Shocker (23. April 2009)

Winterberg ist noch nicht sicher. So wie es ausschaut das uzzi auf jeden fall. 951 eher nicht.


----------



## fuzzball (24. April 2009)

sagt mal ist das neue Uzzi lackiert, eloxiert oder gepulvert? hat jemand schon eine Ahnung was es in M wirklich wiegt?


----------



## Shocker (24. April 2009)

Pulverbeschichtet, außer works raw!


----------



## krasse-banny911 (3. Mai 2009)

Da mir bei Intense auf eMail-Anfragen nicht geantwortet wird, frag ich mal hier nach:
Gibt es eine Möglichkeit, den neuen Uzzi Rahmen in weiß zu bekommen oder muß ich das selber machen?

Der Uzzi-Rahmen ist einer der wenigen der weiß nicht als "stock color" hat. Ist weiß als Serienfarbe noch geplant oder gibt´s da eine Möglichkeit, daß im Werk so eine Lackierung individuell aufgetragen wird? Die passende Farbe hätten sie ja dort. Wäre für eine Antwort dankbar.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## san_andreas (3. Mai 2009)

Weiß gibts doch immer.


----------



## Shocker (3. Mai 2009)

leider nicht beim uzzi dieses jahr.
standardfarben sind: wie auf der intense seite drauf.
FLO


----------



## Downhoehl (4. Mai 2009)

krasse-banny911 schrieb:


> oder gibt´s da eine Möglichkeit, daß im Werk so eine Lackierung individuell aufgetragen wird?



@Shocker: diese Frage ist noch nicht beantwortet, würde mich aber auch bei Intense prinzipiell interesieren...


----------



## Shocker (4. Mai 2009)

nein, leider gibt es ab Werk seit diesem Jahr keine Sonderfarben mehr wie es vorher war. Es gibt auch nicht die Möglichkeit Rahmen innerhalb der Intense Farbpallette zu tauschen, Grund dafür war laut Intense, dass immer wieder Farben bestellt wurden die dann nicht abgenommen worden sind und auch die Trefferquote bei fertig Produzierten Rahmen ist so höher und auch die Verfügbarkeit wird besser.


----------



## san_andreas (5. Mai 2009)

Langsam entwickeln sie sich halt zum Großserienhersteller...
@shocker: Kann man einen "works" Rahmen bedenkenlos pulverbeschichten lassen ? (bei Nicolai ?)
Bleibt die Garantie erhalten ?


----------



## Shocker (5. Mai 2009)

works rahmen kannst du natürlich einfacher Pulverbeschichten, allerdings veränderst du damit den Rahmen und laut dem EU-Recht erlischt damit die Gewährleistung und auch Garantie. Wird schwierig wenn dann später was kapputt geht. Selbst wenn ihr das bei nicolai machen lasst.


----------



## san_andreas (5. Mai 2009)

Es gibt auch Firmen, wo das geht. Hat ja eigentlich nix mit EU-Recht, sondern mit den Garantiebedingungen des jeweilgen Herstellers zu tun.
Eine von einem Fachbetrieb ausgeführte Lackierung oder Beschichtung hat absolut keine Auswirkung auf den Rahmen, wenn man ehrlich ist.
Kenne das Problem aber, mit einem anderen Hersteller habe ich das gleiche.

Egal, dann wirds halt works.


----------



## krasse-banny911 (10. Mai 2009)

Bei mir wohl auch. Würde aber gern erstmal eins probefahren.

Frage an den Vertrieb: Wo kann ich in Bayern ein Uzzi VP probefahren?


----------



## Shocker (10. Mai 2009)

bis dato noch nirgends, da die rahmen erst am freitag verschickt worden sind und das waren auch nur größe m. allerdings hat die Firma Sequioa sports in München einen bestellt. und wenn du am 06.07.09 in der nähe vom tegernsee (bike marathon) bist kannst du dort eins testen. evtl. sind wir auch auf dem IXS Rookies cup am Ochsenkopf mit einen Stand, das ist allerdings noch nicht Spruchreif.
FLO


----------



## stoffelitsch (15. Mai 2009)

Frage an Flo von Shocker Distribution: Welcher Stahlfederdämpfer ist im 09er Uzzi VP verbaut?
Gruss und danke für die Antwort


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bachmayeah (15. Mai 2009)

stoffelitsch schrieb:


> Frage an Flo von Shocker Distribution: Welcher Stahlfederdämpfer ist im 09er Uzzi VP verbaut?
> Gruss und danke für die Antwort



ich bin zwar weder ein flo noch von shocker, aber ich dräng dir dennoch meine Hilfe auf:

in amiland sieht das so aus:



> Fox DHX 5.0 Coil. Or for an upcharge of $400, you have the option to upgrade to a Cane Creek Double Barrel with a steel coil.



ich denke hierzulande wirds nur der dhx sein, es sei denn du orderst den ccdb explizit mit.


----------



## Shocker (15. Mai 2009)

dem is nix mehr hinzu zu fügen.
dhx coil oder air. Cane creek wird es optional auch geben. aufpreise siehe unsere preisliste...
die demobikes sind übrigends auch wieder in winterberg bei uns am stand am Start. wer also bock hat die geräte mal in nächster nähe zu bestaunen. Ihr seid herzlich willkommen!


----------



## bachmayeah (15. Mai 2009)

was ist denn an demobikes genau vor ort? evtl doch ein grund vorbeizuschauen...


----------



## Shocker (15. Mai 2009)

genau die gleichen bikes wie auch mit am lago waren.
FLO


----------



## bachmayeah (15. Mai 2009)

wie gut, dass ich auch am lago war... niiiicht


----------



## bernd_spiegel (17. Mai 2009)

schön...wie letztes jahr bei den demos, wenn feines intense geröhr von unfähigen hobbypiloten demoliert wird...u.a.(!) socom nach dem ersten demoride mit satter beule am hinterbau  -> shocker watch out for the dummies...das hatte mehr was mit " ich bin so cool.hab ein intense klein bekommen..." zu tun


----------



## Sepprheingauner (18. Mai 2009)

Hat jemand den Bericht übers Intense in der Freeride gelesen? Soll angeblich einer drinn gewesen sein... Bekomme die Ausgabe nur leider nicht. Grrrr.

Soll ja super toll ausgefallen sein


----------



## bachmayeah (18. Mai 2009)

das war aber kein uzzi sondern ein tracer.. schau mal im fred drunter da gibts comments


----------



## fuschnick (18. September 2009)

Kann mir mal jemand sagen was an der schlechten Kritik vom Tracer in der Freeride dran ist? Gibt es die gleichen Probleme auch beim Uzzi?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Shocker (18. September 2009)

Problem war das die Jungs in der Freeride den Tracer halt in den bikepark geschleppt haben und dafür ist der Tracer einfach nicht gemacht. Das perfekte Bike wär da ganz klar der Uzzi, aber leider war der Anfang April nicht verfügbar und da es der Freeride nur darum gegangen ist dass das Rad 150mm Federweg und eine 160er Gabel hat was ja beim Tracer möglich ist haben wir das Rad so geschickt. Hätten wir vorher gewusst was mit dem Tracer passiert so hätten wir besser den SS geschickt. Aber leider wollte uns das vorher niemand verraten....
Soweit von uns. Testberichte von UZZI-ridern sollte es inzwischen genügend Geben. Da lasse ich die Jungs lieber selber zu wort kommen.
Ride on,
FLO


----------



## Unikum777 (18. September 2009)

Shocker schrieb:


> Testberichte von UZZI-ridern sollte es inzwischen genügend Geben. Da lasse ich die Jungs lieber selber zu wort kommen.



Leider finde ich da bisher nicht wirklich was. Mich interessiert das Uzzi auch brennend, ist ein traumschöner Rahmen. Aber bisher ist über das neue Uzzi hier im IBC quasi nix zu finden, Erfahrungsberichte betreffend...
Bin aber für Anregungen oder Links dankbar.

Gruß Lars


----------



## bachmayeah (18. September 2009)

aber es gibt doch noch ander foren...
forums.mtbr.com zum beispiel.
da gibts einige uzzi-reiter, die auch mir schon helfen konnten. ebenso zum tracer.
ansonsten musste dich noch 2 - 3 - 4 wochen gedulden dann hab ich mein uzzi


----------



## Unikum777 (18. September 2009)

bachmayeah schrieb:


> ansonsten musste dich noch 2 - 3 - 4 wochen gedulden dann hab ich mein uzzi



Da gedulde ich mich gerne, auch wenn ich gleich mal "über den Tellerrand" und ins andere Forum schaue. Mein Neid ist Dir gewiss, das Uzzi macht auf Bildern schon mal richtig Eindruck.


----------



## Nofaith (25. September 2009)

Hallo zusammen!

Gibt's eigentlich 'nen Shop in Deutschland der ein Uzzi vorrätig hat? Find das Bike sehr interessant, nur einfach kaufen ohne zu testen ist mir in der Preisklasse doch zu heftig.

Oder gibt's hier im Forum 'nen Uzzi-Fahrer(Modelljahr 09/10) der aus RLP kommt?

Danke!


----------



## zet1 (6. Oktober 2009)

also ich hab ein Uzzi gerade bekommen in RAW Gewicht in groesse M mit Fox DHX 5 Air Daempfer und Sattelklemme 3,65kg!!

Ich denke da werde ich ein Komplettbike mit 66ATA und Hope ProII Notubes Flow Lrs, Sram X9 und Gravity Parts aufbauen um ca 14,5kg... saftig leicht 

Wer will kanns gerne testen kommen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ibislover (6. Oktober 2009)

vielleicht mit 1.9er reifen!


----------



## Shocker (6. Oktober 2009)

ne, sorry aber ich hab unser Messerad mit 36er talas und Edge laufräder auch mit 13,9 stehen gehabt... aber wie immer eine Sache des Einsatzbereichs und auch des Geldbeutels...


----------



## zet1 (6. Oktober 2009)

naja, die Parts kommen von meinem 6.6 runter mehr oder weniger, das aktuell 14,2kg hat inkl Pedale! Das Uzzi ist nur knapp 300g schwerer als das 6.6, also geht es sich aus... und da sind leichtes, aber nochimmer robustes bewaehrtes verbaut


----------



## Geißbock__ (6. Oktober 2009)

Willst Du die 66ATA für Dein Uzzi verwenden?
Passt die auch von der Performence zum Hinterbau? Ich habe die Gabel als sehr progressiv in Erinnerung. Eine 36er oder eine Totem Coil oder Soloair ist vielleicht auch eine Überlegung wert.

@Shocker: Gibt es mittlerweile das Uzzi in Large in Deutschland?

Grüße


----------



## Shocker (6. Oktober 2009)

large sind bereits einige ausgeliefert worden. und kommen in 14Tagen wieder rein. Sind im Moment beim Pulverbeschichten.
FLO


----------



## ibis (6. Oktober 2009)

:d


----------



## zet1 (7. Oktober 2009)

Geißbock schrieb:


> Willst Du die 66ATA für Dein Uzzi verwenden?
> Passt die auch von der Performence zum Hinterbau? Ich habe die Gabel als sehr progressiv in Erinnerung. Eine 36er oder eine Totem Coil oder Soloair ist vielleicht auch eine Überlegung wert.
> 
> @Shocker: Gibt es mittlerweile das Uzzi in Large in Deutschland?
> ...



also ich war/bin mit der 66 ATA extrem zufrieden bisher was sie am 6.6 geleistet hat. Keine Spur von zu Progressiv,  und auch nicht wegsacken usw. Allerdings hab ich sie weich eingestellt fuer meine 68kg 
spricht fuer eine Luftgabel wahnsinnig super an, schluckt wonderful bis in die letzten 2cm die durchschlagschutz bleiben... was 2cm mehr ausmachen koennen im Gegensatz zu einer Lyrik oder meiner 07er All Mountain 2 ETA das ist doch erstaunlich 
und bisher auch keine Probleme mit dem ATA... hatte wohl glueck... "klopf klopf klopf auf Holz" 

eine Totem werd ich mal testen im Uzzi... allerdings die Coil Modelle sind mir bislang immer zu hart gewesen, trotz weicher feder... zb bei der Lyrik Uturn...


----------



## ribisl (15. Oktober 2009)

zet1 schrieb:


> also ich hab ein Uzzi gerade bekommen in RAW Gewicht in groesse M mit Fox DHX 5 Air Daempfer und Sattelklemme 3,65kg!!
> 
> Ich denke da werde ich ein Komplettbike mit 66ATA und Hope ProII Notubes Flow Lrs, Sram X9 und Gravity Parts aufbauen um ca 14,5kg... saftig leicht
> 
> Wer will kanns gerne testen kommen



Ich seh schon ich muss wiedermal anreisen - in RAW geil


----------



## Pilsner (15. Oktober 2009)




----------



## mohrstefan (17. Oktober 2009)

Schweißt du die Rahmen selber


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

